# Die-Cut wallet print size



## Montana (Jan 11, 2010)

Just a couple questions as I move from sports shooting into portraiture....

What is the common die cut wallet size for senior prints?  

And as a second question, what have you been putting in the lower corner this year?  Seems to vary by location (geographical), studio, and "fad".  

Examples:  "Senior 2010"
               "Student's name 2010"
               "Class of 2010"
And is gold embossing "in" this year?  LOL

I have even seen some of the wallets with the studio name on them.  I don't usually put my studio name on my prints.  Just curious what most of you folks are doing.


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2010)

Montana said:


> Just a couple questions as I move from sports shooting into portraiture....
> 
> What is the common die cut wallet size for senior prints?
> 
> ...


 2.5" x 3.5".

The rest varies widely across the country. I just do what seems to work best for each client, rather than take a shotgun approach.


----------



## Montana (Jan 11, 2010)

THanks Keith!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 12, 2010)

Montana said:


> What is the common die cut wallet size for senior prints?




Well...  they start out at 2½ x 3½, but the die will take off approximately 1/8 from both dimensions.

I seldom print anything in the corner...  only when requested by the client.

-Pete


----------

